# Jobs....?



## 4magpies

What do you all do for a living?

Or for those who are students what are you studing to do?

I am a Warranty Administrator for Volkswagen. I work for a dealership & I claim all the money back for repairs to customers cars. I love my job... its like the technicallity of a mechanic but without the mess & backache! Haha.

xxx


----------



## jen1604

Ooooooh do you get a cheap car?

I've been on maternity leave for a realllly long time now (got pregnant with my son when my daughter was 8 months old :blush: ) but I was working for a fetish company doing sales,admin and attending events...

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

That sounds like a really fun job!

I do get cheap cars but I drive a Honda & wont change manufactures cause I love my Type R so much!

I cant wait for mat leave!

xx


----------



## Barbles

Ohh jen sounds much more interesting than my job. I work in a college as a receptionist. Very bog standard and boring


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh Barbles you're in the same part of the world as me!I'm in Plymouth,where abouts in Cornwall are you?
xxxx


----------



## caz81

Im a teacher :)


----------



## Barbles

I live at the bottom of Cornwall. I love living in Cornwall lol. I love your childrens names Jen. I was saying the other day about Liberty to the OH (he must get so fed up with the 'how bout this name, or this one' lol) but his last name begins with a L so it didnt sound good together.


----------



## jen1604

What do you teach Caz?

Thanks Barbles!I just tried out the name Liberty with some L surnames (although to be fair I could only think of Lawrence and Lake ;) ) and I thought it sounded quite cute.

Sorry Becca I've taken over your thread a bit :blush: I'm such a blabbermouth.Forgive me? :flower: x


----------



## Barbles

Well the OH last name is what you do if someone tells you a joke if you get my drift, with an 'in' on the end. It's not an easy surname to match names with, believe me lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Forgiven honey. Dont worry about it. Nothing wrong with a good old bit of conversation! 

I love the name Liberty too. I have added it to my "list". 

xxx


----------



## jen1604

Barbles said:


> Well the OH last name is what you do if someone tells you a joke if you get my drift, with an 'in' on the end. It's not an easy surname to match names with, believe me lol.

Ooh I like Liberty with that!I think it sounds pretty.I love picking names though,I could just think about names all day :D x


----------



## HippieJess

I work for a health insurance company as an enrollment & billing coordinator. Unfortunately I don't get free insurance (or even a discount) for working here. I do get reimbursement for school which is great because I'm working on my bachelors in accounting.


----------



## Kassy

I work part time in a bakery as an assistant manager, i'm looking for something full time currently though.


----------



## 4magpies

I have taken out so much insurance and filled in so many insurance forms over the past 2 weeks I dunno how you do it for a living! Haha.

Joys of home ownership I suppose.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Kassy said:


> I work part time in a bakery as an assistant manager, i'm looking for something full time currently though.

Do you get free food? Lol.

xx


----------



## caz81

jen1604 said:


> What do you teach Caz?
> 
> Thanks Barbles!I just tried out the name Liberty with some L surnames (although to be fair I could only think of Lawrence and Lake ;) ) and I thought it sounded quite cute.
> 
> Sorry Becca I've taken over your thread a bit :blush: I'm such a blabbermouth.Forgive me? :flower: x

I teach History xx


----------



## DJ987

I'm a manager in the NHS in womens and childrens :) I love my job! xx


----------



## jen1604

4magpies said:


> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> I work part time in a bakery as an assistant manager, i'm looking for something full time currently though.
> 
> Do you get free food? Lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking ;) I'd be so fat if I worked in a bakery!



caz81 said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> What do you teach Caz?
> 
> Thanks Barbles!I just tried out the name Liberty with some L surnames (although to be fair I could only think of Lawrence and Lake ;) ) and I thought it sounded quite cute.
> 
> Sorry Becca I've taken over your thread a bit :blush: I'm such a blabbermouth.Forgive me? :flower: x
> 
> I teach History xxClick to expand...

I was terrible at history at school!I bet you're great to have on side in a pub quiz though--they always ask ridiculously hard history questions in those!xxx


----------



## 4magpies

DJ987 said:


> I'm a manager in the NHS in womens and childrens :) I love my job! xx

What does that entail?

You get good mat leave & pay with the NHS dont you?

xxx


----------



## Dee_H

I'm a home visitor for Public Health..love visiting mom's and baby's.


----------



## DJ987

I manage the admin staff on the birth centre and just do day to day operational management really like theatre lists and appointments etc. And I get to spend time on the wards which I love so I get to see all the good sides of a clinicians job with all the lovely patients and mums and babies (is terrible for my broodiness!) 

Yes we get really good mat pay and paid time off for all appointments etc. We are really lucky. Do you get good mat pay in your job? We are just in the process of buying a new Polo! :) xx


----------



## fuffyburra

I currently work in a toy shop part time, whilst figuring out what to do with my life. I've been working in retail for 3 years trying to work that out though, so it's not looking good  

I change my mind every week, but at the moment it's sign language interpretor. It's been that for a little while now and I'm thinking I'm just gonna book the course, then it's too late to back out like I usually do! :rofl: There are so many possibilities, and I think I'd really love. Another way of chatting - my favourite past time! XD 

You girls all have really interesting jobs, I'm jealous  xx


----------



## lovehearts

im an accountant - interesting?!?! :rofl: xx


----------



## Barbles

fuffyburra said:


> You girls all have really interesting jobs, I'm jealous  xx

Mine isnt lol. Off to do the days post, wooooo! :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

DJ987 said:


> I manage the admin staff on the birth centre and just do day to day operational management really like theatre lists and appointments etc. And I get to spend time on the wards which I love so I get to see all the good sides of a clinicians job with all the lovely patients and mums and babies (is terrible for my broodiness!)
> 
> Yes we get really good mat pay and paid time off for all appointments etc. We are really lucky. Do you get good mat pay in your job? We are just in the process of buying a new Polo! :) xx

Nope its rubbish. I just get 6 weeks @ 90% of my basic. Then statuatory. Bleh!

Oooh which engine? I have to say I am not a fan. But then I dont really rate VW's. Haha. I just see everything that goes wrong with them though in my job. The new polos look pretty though.

xxx


----------



## DJ987

4magpies said:


> DJ987 said:
> 
> 
> I manage the admin staff on the birth centre and just do day to day operational management really like theatre lists and appointments etc. And I get to spend time on the wards which I love so I get to see all the good sides of a clinicians job with all the lovely patients and mums and babies (is terrible for my broodiness!)
> 
> Yes we get really good mat pay and paid time off for all appointments etc. We are really lucky. Do you get good mat pay in your job? We are just in the process of buying a new Polo! :) xx
> 
> Nope its rubbish. I just get 6 weeks @ 90% of my basic. Then statuatory. Bleh!
> 
> Oooh which engine? I have to say I am not a fan. But then I dont really rate VW's. Haha. I just see everything that goes wrong with them though in my job. The new polos look pretty though.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I have no idea which engine, all I know is that it's smaller than our Alfa which is a 2 litre. Oh and it's black haha this is all I know OH is in charge of cars! It's killing us on petrol as we travel quite far to work so we wanted something new and something smaller so we have more money each month. I saw your post about insurance forms is this for your house? It's sooooo much effort lol, my life insurance took forever to sort because I'm epileptic, I swear it was harder than sorting that than it was buying the actual house!!


----------



## 4magpies

My car is black. Its the best colour. Hard to keep clean tho! Yeah its for my mortgage. Life insurance is quite expensive for us as my hubby has a high risk job. He is a scaffolder so spends his days 300ft up in the air!

xxx


----------



## aly888

4magpies said:


> What do you all do for a living?
> 
> Or for those who are students what are you studing to do?
> 
> I am a Warranty Administrator for Volkswagen. I work for a dealership & I claim all the money back for repairs to customers cars. I love my job... its like the technicallity of a mechanic but without the mess & backache! Haha.
> 
> xxx

I am a Parts Supervisor at a car dealership :happydance: Love my job too. I mainly deal with trade customers/accounts (the advisors can deal with the retail customers coz they bug me) which I enjoy coz it means I get to know my customers really well and have a laugh with them. We also do the warranty claims in our department so I kinda know what you mean about your job :thumbup: i'm on mat leave at the moment though

I am in the complete opposite situation to you though...I work for Honda but drive a VAG car :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

aly888 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> What do you all do for a living?
> 
> Or for those who are students what are you studing to do?
> 
> I am a Warranty Administrator for Volkswagen. I work for a dealership & I claim all the money back for repairs to customers cars. I love my job... its like the technicallity of a mechanic but without the mess & backache! Haha.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I am a Parts Supervisor at a car dealership :happydance: Love my job too. I mainly deal with trade customers/accounts (the advisors can deal with the retail customers coz they bug me) which I enjoy coz it means I get to know my customers really well and have a laugh with them. We also do the warranty claims in our department so I kinda know what you mean about your job :thumbup: i'm on mat leave at the moment though
> 
> I am in the complete opposite situation to you though...I work for Honda but drive a VAG car :haha:Click to expand...

Heyyyy. I worked in Parts for a couple of before I got this job!

I worked at Skoda and then VW here before I went for this job.

Haha. Who owns your dealership? I work for lookers if you have heard of it?

xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

McDonalds :lol:


----------



## DJ987

4magpies said:


> My car is black. Its the best colour. Hard to keep clean tho! Yeah its for my mortgage. Life insurance is quite expensive for us as my hubby has a high risk job. He is a scaffolder so spends his days 300ft up in the air!
> 
> xxx

Ditto, my OH is a nuclear engineer and I'm epileptic so ours is pretty high too. Our house insurance is pretty decent though! I think the dogs insurance is more than the house insurance lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Funnily our dog insurance is more than our house insurance too!

What kind of dog have you got?

xxx


----------



## Gille01

I'm a nanny and self employed. Hoping to make the switch to from nanny to postpartum doula/business owner pretty soon. Just got to work a little harder!


----------



## DJ987

4magpies said:


> Haha. Funnily our dog insurance is more than our house insurance too!
> 
> What kind of dog have you got?
> 
> xxx

We have a miniature dachshund, Chester! He's my baby at the moment lol. What dog do you have? Just been looking at my mat pay it's actually better than I thought lol xxx


----------



## Sapphia

I am an accounts clerk for a pub estate company. I love my job, the managers let me know that my efforts are appreciated and we get loads of free alcohol at Christmas lol! 

Also hoping I'm next on the list to conceive (I've worked there 3 years and in that time 4 of my colleagues have had babies and another is currently expecting)! :)


----------



## 4magpies

DJ987 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Haha. Funnily our dog insurance is more than our house insurance too!
> 
> What kind of dog have you got?
> 
> xxx
> 
> We have a miniature dachshund, Chester! He's my baby at the moment lol. What dog do you have? Just been looking at my mat pay it's actually better than I thought lol xxxClick to expand...

He is a white boxer! Little bundle of trouble. I love dachsys! Well cute! Is he a short coat or a wire hair?

xx


----------



## Essie

I'm a nurse. I've only just qualified and I actually started my job today :)


----------



## aly888

Essie said:


> I'm a nurse. I've only just qualified and I actually started my job today :)

oooh, how was your first day? x


----------



## Essie

aly888 said:


> Essie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nurse. I've only just qualified and I actually started my job today :)
> 
> oooh, how was your first day? xClick to expand...

It was quite a nice shift. It's a ward i had a placement on as a student so I knew the staff already. Got a day off tomorrow and then back in Wednesday.


----------



## Princess_LV

I'm a student, last year of studying to become a solicitor, probably commercial property based, as I think I'm a little too empathatic for family law! x


----------



## Ella

I'm a student, doing a BTEC National Diploma in Children's Care, Learning and Development. (it's basically a posh way of saying it's a childcare course) :rofl:

I'll be qualified as a Level 3 Nursery Nurse when I finish next year, but hopefully I'll be pregnant by then, so my lovely OH tells me! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## wanting2010

I'm a nurse


----------



## claire_love

I Work As A Claims Against Handler.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm in school for Childhood Education / English right now.... I'll graduate in 2 years and then be getting my Masters (possibly while teaching.. we'll see).

So I'm going to be an elementary school teacher :D I work two part-time jobs right now though - one @ a car dealership and one at an afterschool children's program.


----------



## lulu61388

i am a visual manager at a clothing store and am going to school to be a news anchor.


----------



## Kenzie_tank

im a receptionist at a gym - and i LOVE it there :) but hopefully soon ill be a student at the nsw police academy :)


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! I've just started a job as a shop assistant in a sports shop that does printing and embroidery. My job is mostly to look after the shop floor, take and make orders, working the till, etc but I do help out with the printing when we've got a lot of work on!

I'd guess that my maternity entitlments will be rubbish compared with what's available in some places- just what I'm basically entitled to by law- but it's understandable as it's a small independent business that doesn't normally have women on staff (I'm the only one!).

Beca :wave:


----------



## booflebump

I work in Recruitment.....yawn x


----------



## orange-sox

I'm a nursing assistant on a Psychiatric Intensive Care Unit. 

Does what it says on the tin, I'm an assistant to the nurses that work on my unit. I take bloods, blood pressures, urine/drug screens, assist with meds rounds, take clients out on approved leave etc etc. 

As my unit is a PICU, it's a very demanding job with a high risk of violence against staff, as such we have training in approved prevention and management of violence and aggression techniques, immediate life support (defib, breathing tubes etc) etc etc. I'm currently applying to university to be a Mental Health Nurse.

I love my job no matter what happens, but the bruises are a pain in the ass to cover up all the time :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

I work for Renault and do a mix of things, some days im a Service Advisor, but i also manage the customer services department for the dealership, i also act as sales liason so it just depends what hat i have on when i go into work each day :lol:

I have worked in the motor trade for over 5 years now in aftersales as a service advisor, so the itch to work my way around the dealership has kicked in, ideally i want to be the GM within the next few years :)


----------



## laural11

I'm a full time nanny. Toying with the idea of getting the training to become midwife, possibly doula. I'm looking at going to nursing school, but way down the road, after my children will all be school aged. I'd love to be a SAHM once I have children


----------



## 4magpies

polo_princess said:


> I work for Renault and do a mix of things, some days im a Service Advisor, but i also manage the customer services department for the dealership, i also act as sales liason so it just depends what hat i have on when i go into work each day :lol:
> 
> I have worked in the motor trade for over 5 years now in aftersales as a service advisor, so the itch to work my way around the dealership has kicked in, ideally i want to be the GM within the next few years :)

Thats 3 of us in the trade then! Haha.

I fancy warranty manager at some point I recon.

Is your GM like your dealer principle?

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Oh god, our warranty manager is a total A .. hole, and a creepy letch too so it puts me off doing that :lol:. I dont think i have the patience to sit and try and read through a technicians scrawl all day either :lol: I dont know what yours are like but ours are awful :dohh:

Yeah its kinda like DP, just like the general manager for the particular dealership rather than being the manager for the whole group.

Did you say you work for Lookers? I think they have a Renault somewhere ...


----------



## 4magpies

Aw my manager is lovely (but quite old) he looks after me... we all call him grandad!

Yeah we have a few I think. Stockport Renault comes to mind. We also do Renault parts @ our preston trade centre.

Oh I love it well better than parts, I just get to shout at them alot. Haha. They are good for me though. Feminine charm works. 

Haha @ mechanics scrawl! Its worse than doctors hand writing. We are going electrical in summer @ some point. Every tech is going to have a handheld terminal & type instead of write. Looking forward to it!!

I dont think I could be a service advisor. Dont like face to face with customers! Haha. They do my head in.

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

They do/did my head in aswell but the good ones made up for it, lol lots of nice freebies :lol:

Ooooh going electrical sounds awesome, this company is still in the friggin dark ages, the previous owners didnt plough much money into the business so a lot of our systems are quite old, but the new owners are fab and one of the first things they have done is to arrange a Kerridge uprgrade to Rev8 so in a few weeks ive got to ship my butt off to Hungerford for the course, about bloody time, its taken us 3 years to convince the company to upgrade .. so i reckon by abour 2015 we might take the technicians to electrical form :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Bloody hell no kerrigde & rev8! How the hell do you manage! Lol.

Every dealership I've worked at as has it so I cant imagine life without it really.

See I am still service so I still get a share of the freebies so its win, win! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

I'm a Lettings Officer for a housing association. I'm also studying for my Masters degree - MSc in Housing Studies.


----------



## aly888

4magpies said:


> Aw my manager is lovely (but quite old) he looks after me... we all call him grandad!
> 
> Yeah we have a few I think. Stockport Renault comes to mind. We also do Renault parts @ our preston trade centre.
> 
> Oh I love it well better than parts, I just get to shout at them alot. Haha. They are good for me though. Feminine charm works.
> 
> Haha @ mechanics scrawl! Its worse than doctors hand writing. We are going electrical in summer @ some point. Every tech is going to have a handheld terminal & type instead of write. Looking forward to it!!
> 
> I dont think I could be a service advisor. Dont like face to face with customers! Haha. They do my head in.
> 
> xxx

Our technicians' writing looks like a chicken has run across the page with ink on its feet :dohh: Luckily we went electrical at the end of last year. The hand-helds are basically just like ipod touch's and they email the staff in which-ever department is needed :thumbup:

The downside to my place is we do not run on kerridge at all :shock: yes, I know, a dealership that doesnt run on kerridge. Madness!! Our company decided it didnt need kerridge and instead built it's own software etc etc. I've never even used kerridge which sucks if I ever wanted to move to a different company (coz they all expect you to know kerridge) :(


----------



## aly888

4magpies said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> What do you all do for a living?
> 
> Or for those who are students what are you studing to do?
> 
> I am a Warranty Administrator for Volkswagen. I work for a dealership & I claim all the money back for repairs to customers cars. I love my job... its like the technicallity of a mechanic but without the mess & backache! Haha.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I am a Parts Supervisor at a car dealership :happydance: Love my job too. I mainly deal with trade customers/accounts (the advisors can deal with the retail customers coz they bug me) which I enjoy coz it means I get to know my customers really well and have a laugh with them. We also do the warranty claims in our department so I kinda know what you mean about your job :thumbup: i'm on mat leave at the moment though
> 
> I am in the complete opposite situation to you though...I work for Honda but drive a VAG car :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Heyyyy. I worked in Parts for a couple of before I got this job!
> 
> I worked at Skoda and then VW here before I went for this job.
> 
> Haha. Who owns your dealership? I work for lookers if you have heard of it?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

omg, just noticed I seem to have missed out a few posts on this thread :shock: Only just seen this reply. Please dont think i'm rude, coz i'm not :cry: lol

Yeah i've heard of Lookers. They own/owned a few Honda dealerships (or at least one anyway) and I think there are some around my way :shrug:
I work for the mighty, mighty (*cough, cough*) Pendragon...but I can say no more on the matter coz I dont want to get sacked :rofl: :rofl: When I took the job people who had worked for them before warned me off them, but I thought maybe they were just bitter or something :dohh: :dohh: I was in retail before so thought anything would be better than that. And my job is, just don't necessarily agree with the company. but sshhhhhh :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Ive not heard many good things about pendragon Ill be honest.

Yeah we own a few hondas up here with have Southport & Warrington. There the ones that come to mind anyways!

Dont be sorry didnt think you were ignorant. I miss replys all the time! Lol.

And again I cant imagine no kerridge. Must of cost them a fortune to develop their own software! And it is handy if you want to chance companys. I found it easy enough to pick up.

I worked in retail too before skoda... Halfords infact! Haha. Oh dear.

xxx


----------



## aly888

Lol,im a halfords veteran too :thumbup: I left coz they wouldnt give me more money, but as soon as I handed my notice in they suddenly offered to pay me more than my new job (but only just). I politely declined coz I got fed up with dealing with customers face to face every day :haha: 

Yeah, pendragon doesnt have the best rep in the world. Its just a massive pain in the bum that they own something like 300+ of the car dealerships in uk coz it makes them harder to avoid :growlmad:
As for the kerridge thing, I guess with the number of dealerships they own it was probably cheaper for them to use their own software than to pay someone else for the privilege. But im sure if I needed to I could pick it up quick enough!! Quite a few bodyshops have taken on the pendragon system too so it must be cheaper than kerridge (coz none of them 'like' using it). I cant see why else they would switch :shrug:

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Halfords? This is scary your like me but live somewhere different and have a LO! Haha. Whats the system called? We have a bodyshop on site. I just love doing bodyshop warranty claims! Lol.

I think we share the same anniversary aswell according to our tickers?

xxx


----------



## aly888

Lol, I was thinking you were like me but in another place too :haha:

The system is called Pinnacle. Its a pretty generic name really!!
We used to have a bodyshop on site too but pendragon dont like bodyshops much and closed alot of them down. We now use the space as a second workshop!!

Oh yeah,and to add to the similarities, did I read somewhere that your birthday is in june too?? xx


----------



## 4magpies

We use EMACs at our body shop. I hate hate hate it! Lol.

Yeah June the 15th! When is yours? So your a Gemini too?! This is freaking me out quite alot! In a nice way though honey as we seem on the same wavelenght... I think your lovely alread just from your posts on here....!

xxx


----------



## aly888

Aww thanks hun :hugs:
And I am a gemini, yeah :thumbup: but my birthday is the 2nd xx


----------



## 4magpies

Your a year older than me though arent you as your 24 this year?

It would of been really scary if we had the same birthday! Lol.

xx


----------



## aly888

Lol,it would have been!! Yeah im gona be 24 :(

Anyway, talk about taking over a thread :haha: going slightly back on topic, do you plan to carry on working in a dealership? ie, do you see yourself as a DP one day? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Erm... I see myself as warranty or aftersales manager maybe not DP. DP sounds scary & ours is an A hole. Id quite like to be a stay at home mum one day though as my OH has quite a well paying job although it is dangerous. Hopefully he will get upto site supervisor or something eventually!

xxx


----------



## aly888

4magpies said:


> Erm... I see myself as warranty or aftersales manager maybe not DP. DP sounds scary & ours is an A hole. Id quite like to be a stay at home mum one day though as my OH has quite a well paying job although it is dangerous. Hopefully he will get upto site supervisor or something eventually!
> 
> xxx

lol, ours isnt great either. I've noticed that most DP's seem to come from a sales background which is what turns them into a-holes in the first place :haha:

Your OH is a scaffolder right? I would freak out if my OH was doing something as high risk as that. A few years ago he wanted to join the fire service but I wouldnt let him :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah & sales... pfft!

Yeah hes a scaffolder and spends his day up at daft heights of 300ft lifting up 20ft poles over the edges of buildings and bridges!! I used to worry alot but I try not to it was taking over my life. I worry if he doesnt text me back! 

I know when I do get preg and I have to tell him it wont be via a text at work! He would probably fall off with the shock! Haha.

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Thats nice you're in a position to be a SAHM if you wanted to.

In an ideal world id like to set up a cake making business so i could work whatever hours i like but there just isnt enough money in it compared to what i do now, so i just dabble with it on the side making cakes for family, friends and friends of friends etc :)


----------



## aly888

4magpies said:


> Yeah & sales... pfft!
> 
> Yeah hes a scaffolder and spends his day up at daft heights of 300ft lifting up 20ft poles over the edges of buildings and bridges!! I used to worry alot but I try not to it was taking over my life. I worry if he doesnt text me back!
> 
> I know when I do get preg and I have to tell him it wont be via a text at work! He would probably fall off with the shock! Haha.
> 
> xxx

LMAO, I told my OH I was pregnant via a text :rofl: :rofl: he knew I was doing the test but had to go to Dunstable to work late that night and I was waiting around for him to get home :haha: xx


----------



## JCsquaredd

Graduate student studying social work :) Trying to find either a full-time or part-time job to hold me over!


----------



## 4magpies

aly888 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Yeah & sales... pfft!
> 
> Yeah hes a scaffolder and spends his day up at daft heights of 300ft lifting up 20ft poles over the edges of buildings and bridges!! I used to worry alot but I try not to it was taking over my life. I worry if he doesnt text me back!
> 
> I know when I do get preg and I have to tell him it wont be via a text at work! He would probably fall off with the shock! Haha.
> 
> xxx
> 
> LMAO, I told my OH I was pregnant via a text :rofl: :rofl: he knew I was doing the test but had to go to Dunstable to work late that night and I was waiting around for him to get home :haha: xxClick to expand...

I think id be doing it face to face in my case. But saying that I dont think I could keep it quiet that long. Haha.

I dunno if I could face doing a test with him actually there. I think I'd have to get used to the idea myself first. Last time I think I was in actual shock!

xxx


----------



## xsophiexleax

I work in Perfect Pizza.. customers are a pain in the ass (some of them are so dumb it amazes me) but most of the people I work with are ace :)


----------



## babydustcass

I'm a reborn artist full time, i work from home so i get to spend lots of time with my little boy!


----------



## mossip

Im a Retail Manager in Quiz. I've been with the company 12 years this year :) xxx


----------



## flump1

Iam a veterinary nurse...i love my job! possibly thinking of going into human nursing or midwifery at some point in the future though 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

flump1 said:


> Iam a veterinary nurse...i love my job! possibly thinking of going into human nursing or midwifery at some point in the future though
> 
> xx

I worked 6 months voluntary as a vet nurse to get on the degree course then the uni decided I didnt have the right A levels to do the course! Was not happy. Was my dream job! You lucky thing!

xxx


----------



## BButterflies

I am a student studying Politics with Economics and I want to get onto a graduate managment scheme hopefully when I finish next year!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Oooo - just getting into this thread a bit late. I'm a student - in my final year of my PhD in nursing (5 months to go!!). I work with younger people with dementia and their families, it can be really emotional and pretty heavy going sometimes but so worthwhile, I love it.


----------



## DolceBella

I'm a Labor & Delivery nurse. :)


----------



## BradysMum

I'm a primary teacher, but I'm on maternity leave atm


----------



## Jomum2b-again

I'm a student finishing college at the minute =) on a course called nurse cadets, we do 3 days in college studying things like microbiology, physiological disorders, anatomy and physiology...and we do 2 days placement in the hospital on different wards...its fantastic and i LOVE it!! on my maternity leave atm, but i will be going back in September for my final year and then on to manchester uni in September 2011 to study Midwifery =D cant wait!!!! xx


----------



## Damita

I'm a full-time computer scientist student in my 2nd year at uni :)


----------



## amyclaire

I'm just about to graduate with a degree in english language and linguistics. I work part time as a supervisor of menswear in a department store. I'd like to end up as a fashion journalist or I would quite like to set up my own independent publishing company :) xxxx


----------



## toffee87

I'm a carer, hoping to either get into support work or occupational therapy x


----------



## missvikki88

Well at the minute i am a student teacher but i have a job set for September teaching year 5 :thumbup:

I am very excited! I hope to be there a couple of years before TTC


----------



## Belle

I'm a student nurse, 1year till i qualify (if i stop having babies) and then i'm doing my 18months midwifery training! :yipee:


----------



## matchings0cks

Hi ladies.....

I am a Civil Engineer.... love my job.. i am a consultant so not out on site very often and even when i am its just in a supervision way or taking a few level. Our p,ace seems to be good for mat leave so thats good and alot of the ladies come backon a part time basis to start with which is a good option!! :thumbup:


----------

